# Used 31’ or 32’



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

*Hello members. What late 1980s or early 1990s 31' or 32' sailboat would you recommend for coastal sailing, often single-handed? Focus on quality.*


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Um, I think we would need a little bit more information about your requirements/desires to give advice. Oh, nevermind; I think you should get a Valiant 32.


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

Look at the J/32 which was designed as a cruising boat with a relatively low aspect fractional rig and all the controls convenient to the helmsman. It was designed in the mid 90's to be sailed by a couple or singlehanded and avoids the cumbersome genoa size of earlier cruisers while still maintaining a good turn of speed. Google the reviews for it.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

Barquito said:


> Um, I think we would need a little bit more information about your requirements/desires to give advice. Oh, nevermind; I think you should get a Valiant 32.


Thank you. Will research it.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

The Big Cat said:


> Look at the J/32 which was designed as a cruising boat with a relatively low aspect fractional rig and all the controls convenient to the helmsman. It was designed in the mid 90's to be sailed by a couple or singlehanded and avoids the cumbersome genoa size of earlier cruisers while still maintaining a good turn of speed. Google the reviews for it.


Thanks. Assuming better quality than Beneteau and Catalina?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Looks like you are in Canada. Tartans and C&Cs are plentiful on the Great Lakes if thats where you are located. .


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

JimsCAL said:


> Looks like you are in Canada. Tartans and C&Cs are plentiful on the Great Lakes if thats where you are located. .


West coast actually. Ocean sailing with focus on coastal.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I always think of our friend's Niagra 35 Encore, when someone mentions a Canadian cruiser. I like it and have sailed it several times. They made a 31 too, but I think it's a completely different boat. If you want an ocean capable, but mostly coastal cruiser, I think the 35 nails it. The Encore was an entirely different layout, down below, from the original. I understand they have cored hulls, which was common in their day, but insure there is nothing wet.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

Will check her out. Thank you.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Bash said:


> West coast actually. Ocean sailing with focus on coastal.


Where on the coast? Wildly different conditions in different areas.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

danvon said:


> Where on the coast? Wildly different conditions in different areas.


West coast: Vancouver to Gulf Islands. Light winds. Day or weekend sailing.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

One of my favorite boats in the size and age range you are interested in is theTartan 31 (3100). Good performer so should do well in the lighter airs you see.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

JimsCAL said:


> One of my favorite boats in the size and age range you are interested in is theTartan 31 (3100). Good performer so should do well in the lighter airs you see.


Thank you. Will have a look.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Bash said:


> Thanks. Assuming better quality than Beneteau and Catalina?


Yes JBoats are a notch up from other production boats. They tend to be more performance oriented and use cored hulls and lead keels. They also tend to cost more than your average production boat.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Bash said:


> Thank you. Will have a look.


Really what you should do is look at boats available on the West Coast on Yachtworld and other sites. Once you find something that catches your eye post it here and get the feedback that will no doubt result!

There is no point getting all excited about boats that are not available in your region!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

SchockT said:


> Yes JBoats are a notch up from other production boats. They tend to be more performance oriented and use cored hulls and lead keels. They also tend to cost more than your average production boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I agree and have short-listed them for consideration. Thanks.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

SchockT said:


> Really what you should do is look at boats available on the West Coast on Yachtworld and other sites. Once you find something that catches your eye post it here and get the feedback that will no doubt result!
> 
> There is no point getting all excited about boats that are not available in your region!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Sound advice and that is exactly when I have been doing. Cheers.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Bash said:


> West coast: Vancouver to Gulf Islands. Light winds. Day or weekend sailing.


Got it. Somehow missed the Canada part. Light winds for sure but you'll see all kinds of weather. No reason not have a deep keel in this part of the world (I'm in WA) and remember that you'll probably do some motoring in the summers when the wind is REALLY light so you don't want to be marginally powered.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

danvon said:


> Got it. Somehow missed the Canada part. Light winds for sure but you'll see all kinds of weather. No reason not have a deep keel in this part of the world (I'm in WA) and remember that you'll probably do some motoring in the summers when the wind is REALLY light so you don't want to be marginally powered.


Indeed will need an adequate motor. Thank you.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Bash said:


> *Hello members. What late 1980s or early 1990s 31' or 32' sailboat would you recommend for coastal sailing, often single-handed? Focus on quality.*


Downeaster 32


https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/downeaster-32


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Westerly


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Bash said:


> *Hello members. What late 1980s or early 1990s 31' or 32' sailboat would you recommend for coastal sailing, often single-handed? Focus on quality.*


I single hand much, home port is on the Chesapeake but she is designed to cross oceans if wished. 1989, Hull #50





__





The Pacific Seacraft 31 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org







bluewaterboats.org





It appears there is only one for sale in North America currently. Usually there are a couple more but the used market has been gobbling them up.





__





Boats for sale - YachtWorld


Find new or used boats for sale in your area & across the world on YachtWorld. Offering the best selection of boats to choose from.




www.yachtworld.com





An interview with folks who have the same boat and vintage as ours. They had just done the Pacific crossing and are our age. 1989, Hull #47






Below deck on Interlude and sitting in her slip all canvas removed. A typical 1989 example. They can be had new but you will pay much treasure.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Interlude said:


> I single hand much, home port is on the Chesapeake but she is designed to cross oceans if wished. 1989, Hull #50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...except it is more than triple the OP's budget!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

SchockT said:


> Nice...except it is more than triple the OP's budget!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Yup, they are not inexpensive. Think I must have missed hearing their budget, wasn't apparent or at least was never given. Was going with late 80's early 90's, single or short handed capable, quality construction, coastal but also ocean sailing all of which which i did hear discussed.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Interlude said:


> Yup, they are not inexpensive. Think I must have missed hearing their budget, wasn't apparent or at least was never given. Was going with late 80's early 90's, single or short handed capable, quality construction, coastal but also ocean sailing all of which which i did hear discussed.


Sorry you are correct....Bash did not mention his budget in this thread. He mentioned it in a previous thread enquiring about a 2006 Hunter 31. He is looking around $35k.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

In that price range it'd be hard not to look at the zillions of Catalinas around this area.


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

danvon said:


> In that price range it'd be hard not to look at the zillions of Catalinas around this area.


Indeed. Looking for quality in the zillions.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Bash said:


> Indeed. Looking for quality in the zillions.


C&C are good boats. Better built than Catalinas and they sail better too!









1982 C&C34 - boats - by dealer


The C&C 34 is a Canadian built sailboat which perfectly marries design, construction, and performance. Handling well under all points of sail, perspective owners of this boat will enjoy the...



vancouver.craigslist.org





Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

This would be an EXCELLENT boat for around here! It is fast and comfortable! Unfortunately the ad says "deal pending" but if that deal falls through you'd be crazy not to snap it up!





__





Olson boats for sale - YachtWorld


Find Olson boats for sale in your area & across the world on YachtWorld. Offering the best selection of Olson boats to choose from.




www.yachtworld.com





Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash (Nov 29, 2020)

SchockT said:


> This would be an EXCELLENT boat for around here! It is fast and comfortable! Unfortunately the ad says "deal pending" but if that deal falls through you'd be crazy not to snap it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will keep an eye on it.


----------

